# Hoosier Club Winter Swap Meet - January 22, 2022



## decotriumph

Hoosier Antique & Classic Bicycle Club Winter Swap Meet in Lebanon, Indiana, on Saturday 1/22/22. Flyer attached.


----------



## cr250mark

Can’t Wait !


----------



## Flat Tire

Got my spot! Ready to go!


----------



## vincev

yes ! Always a good show.


----------



## JOEL

Always a blast.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

I’m thinking of finally going to this one


----------



## catfish

Same weekend of Butler, PA.


----------



## TheFizzer

One of my favorite swat meets!


----------



## JOEL

They doubled the space last year and sold out. Get your spaces now.


----------



## Iverider

Got mine! You can reserve your space on eBay:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/393708516645?hash=item5baadb3525:g:FboAAOSwHQphlrGk


----------



## alexander55

Looking forward to being there.


----------



## stezell

Any pictures of what's coming to the show for sale?
Thank you, 
Sean


----------



## JOEL

I am undecided on what to bring, booth space is limited at this one. I have a bunch of offbrand muscle bikes, his/her 1899 Columbia shaft drives, several Schwinn tank bikes, prewar Cycle Truck project, Donald Duck parts, big tank Columbia streamline project, Raleigh DL1 pair and 50s Sports with early derailleur,  lot more... Have to see what fits. Hit me up if you are interested in anything.


----------



## bikerbluz

Joel, I may be interested in the 50’s sport. Sent u a pm


----------



## Freqman1

JOEL said:


> I am undecided on what to bring, booth space is limited at this one. I have a bunch of offbrand muscle bikes, his/her 1899 Columbia shaft drives, several Schwinn tank bikes, prewar Cycle Truck project, Donald Duck parts, big tank Columbia streamline project, Raleigh DL1 pair and 50s Sports with early derailleur,  lot more... Have to see what fits. Hit me up if you are interested in anything.



@Volvdan is looking for a 20” DD tank. V/r Shawn


----------



## JOEL

I have 24" DD parts


----------



## no-ballooners

JOEL said:


> I have 24" DD parts





JOEL said:


> I have 24" DD parts


----------



## Volvdan

Hi Joel, 


JOEL said:


> I have 24" DD parts



Hi Joel, thanks for responding about the DD Parts I’m interested in what parts you may have and what will interchange with the 20” Boys bike I have? Can you call me or can I call you? I’m not sure how this works, I’m new.


----------



## JOEL

I'll send you a private message.


----------



## Volvdan

JOEL said:


> I'll send you a private message.



Great, Thanks Joel.


----------



## no-ballooners

Here are 6 bikes I am bringing to Lebanon. See you there!


----------



## Schwinndiana

I don't have a booth and am mostly interested in just checking the show out but I do have a few I could bring if anyone is interested in purchasing. Nothing super rare but all nice riders.


----------



## stezell

I'm coming to the show and want to know if anyone has a 26" front Elgin wheel or a set of triple step wheels for sale? If so please PM me, I've got an Emblem motobike in need. If anyone is interested I'm picking up my Roadmaster Cycle Truck at the show from a friend and bringing a tall frame Schwinn 3 speed. Interested in prewar projects or money, please message me if you're interested. 

Thank you, 
Sean


----------



## stezell

@Maskadeo I might run into you on 196 if you're coming to the show. 
Sean


----------



## Maskadeo

Sean, I’ll be rolling in Friday afternoon and lounging by the pool… if it’s open!


----------



## stezell

Maskadeo said:


> Sean, I’ll be rolling in Friday afternoon and lounging by the pool… if it’s open!



Mike I messaged you.


----------



## Maskadeo

https://www.moontownbeer.com/calendar-of-events

Some live music Friday too.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

stezell said:


> I'm coming to the show and want to know if anyone has a 26" front Elgin wheel or a set of triple step wheels for sale? If so please PM me, I've got an Emblem motobike in need. If anyone is interested I'm picking up my Roadmaster Cycle Truck at the show from a friend and bringing a tall frame Schwinn 3 speed. Interested in prewar projects or money, please message me if you're interested.
> 
> Thank you,
> Sean
> 
> View attachment 1550906
> 
> View attachment 1550907



Really nice bikes.. Never seen a Roadmaster Cycle truck before.. Pretty cool and rare bike.. RideOn.. Razin..


----------



## Maskadeo

Got into town early. Was a little hesitant to come after I found this on the old Internet




Went to the Goodwill across the street from the host hotel and found this Uber rare Schwinn/Cannondale. Will be available tomorrow at the show. 





Got bored and found this place down the road…






Back at the hotel hanging by the pool.











Unfortunately, the vinyl was what you’d typically find at Goodwill


----------



## jungleterry

hope someone can send pics of show ,cant do that one going to butler since I'm off Sunday


----------



## jimsbeercans

will try myself. The ones posted 2020/2019 where far better then mine.


----------



## jungleterry

Hope is a good turn out love to see some of what’s there . Thank you al


----------



## stezell

Alright I don't do this very often, but here we go. 
Sean


----------



## bicycle larry

THANKS FOR PICS SEAN ITS NICE TO SEE THE BIKES AND PARTS THERE


----------



## Maskadeo




----------



## stezell




----------



## jungleterry

thank you for the pics .


----------



## bicycle larry

THANKS EVERY ONE THE PICTURES , WILL THERE BE ANY MORE PICS COMEING THROW THIS AFTER NOON


----------



## vincev

Really good show !! Perfect weather,sunny and dry.I did miss the hot dogs and nacho chips. Hope they come back.I found some nice things.


----------



## TheFizzer

Thanks for all the great pics!


----------



## rideahiggins

This one is mine now.


----------



## indiana dave

I've set up a swap space here a couple times, but didn't really have enough to warrant a space this year.
Some of my "picking" honey holes are gone, so I haven't been picking up much lately.

My daughter and I brought her little 20" JC Higgins up and entered it in the show.
She won 1st place in the youth class.
Unfortunately, I didn't get any pics.
Anyone have a pic of her bike at the show?


----------



## Schwinndiana

indiana dave said:


> I've set up a swap space here a couple times, but didn't really have enough to warrant a space this year.
> Some of my "picking" honey holes are gone, so I haven't been picking up much lately.
> 
> My daughter and I brought her little 20" JC Higgins up and entered it in the show.
> She won 1st place in the youth class.
> Unfortunately, I didn't get any pics.
> Anyone have a pic of her bike at the show?


----------



## Schwinndiana

Schwinndiana said:


> View attachment 1555591



Found this one online, is that hers?


----------



## Hobo Bill

tanks for my early morning bicycle FIX .....


----------



## BSA RIDER

How was the show?


----------



## stezell

It seemed to be pretty good to me, but I was told the attendance was down, but I'm sure covid and the weather kept it that way.


----------



## Maskadeo

I would suggest that next year put the address of the host hotel on the flyers so @stezell isn’t knocking on doors looking for us at the wrong hotel!  😂


----------



## Nelsontito

stezell said:


> I'm coming to the show and want to know if anyone has a 26" front Elgin wheel or a set of triple step wheels for sale? If so please PM me, I've got an Emblem motobike in need. If anyone is interested I'm picking up my Roadmaster Cycle Truck at the show from a friend and bringing a tall frame Schwinn 3 speed. Interested in prewar projects or money, please message me if you're interested.
> 
> Thank you,
> Sean
> 
> View attachment 1550906
> 
> View attachment 1550907



Hello how much he ask for the cycle truck


----------



## rideahiggins

stezell said:


> It seemed to be pretty good to me, but I was told the attendance was down, but I'm sure covid and the weather kept it that way.



They sold 86 vendor spots and had 181 buyer walk ins.


----------



## jimsbeercans

the weather? this was perfect compared to years in the past. no real snow, no ice storm, just cold. After unloading and moving around it was nice.


----------

